# Sphagnum moss- boiling water method



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have read that you should emerse sphagnum moss in boiling water to kill any bugs that may be living in there. I am doing a college assignment about housing some GALS and am reviewing sphagnum moss. Doesn't putting it in boiling water kill the moss? I tried this once when I had nothing to use by some helixine weed from the garden and it basically just produced tea! I rinsed the juice away under the tap, then used it anyway. It dried out after a while and became crispy. Does this happen with the moss? If so, then why do that? Because surely you want it to remain green, alive and growing?


----------



## scotty99 (Sep 14, 2008)

I used the dried compressed brick that you add water to. Not noticed any critters in it so far, probably the safest form of moss regards bugs etc


----------

